# PinkLady's Picture Thread



## PinkLady (May 16, 2005)

Just thought I would show everyone a pic of mine and Wolfy's new T. We were also wondering if any of you would happen to have a care sheet or some kind of info on how we should do her set up.


----------



## Mike H. (May 16, 2005)

I keep my female on dry peat and a water dish and a hide....plenty of food as these are generally good eaters...good luck and enjoy..pretty easy spider to care for and very hardy...had mine since it was a little sling...


Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike H. (May 16, 2005)

Pinklady....send a private message to skinheaddave and he will hook you up for the Canadian portion of the site....you will see other fellow Canuks there....

Regards, Mike


----------



## PinkLady (May 16, 2005)

thanks Mike


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 17, 2005)

*Phormictopus Cancerides...*



			
				Mike H. said:
			
		

> I keep my female on dry peat and a water dish and a hide....plenty of food as these are generally good eaters...good luck and enjoy..pretty easy spider to care for and very hardy...had mine since it was a little sling...
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree with Mike. These, and other Phormictopus's are easy to care for.
Many of mine ( P. Platus, P. nesiotes) use a retreat often. You may want to offer one.


----------



## Blasphemy (May 17, 2005)

Very nice looking T...how big is she?


----------



## PinkLady (May 17, 2005)

Blasphemy said:
			
		

> Very nice looking T...how big is she?


She's approximately 4". She has some beautiful colour.


----------



## PinkLady (Oct 7, 2005)

*P.Irminia*

Here's a pic of my baby "Swoosh." She moulted aprox. 3 days ago and while Wolfy was rehousing her I thought I would try and get a pic of her. Not the greatest because she went from calm to, lets see how they like me standing on my back legs...lol


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Oct 7, 2005)

Aside from being fast and giving attitude, they are skilled snipers - more than Avicularia.  I lost watching mine rear her abdomen up, cos then I know to move away from the cage.


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 22, 2005)

*Freshly Molted P.Irminia*

Well everyone I would like to introduce my baby "Swoosh." Isn't she beautiful!!!!!!!:clap: :drool:


----------



## MindUtopia (Nov 22, 2005)

What a gorgeous spider!  I love those!  Congrats!

Karen


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 22, 2005)

MindUtopia said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous spider!  I love those!  Congrats!
> 
> Karen


Thank you...from the time I saw a pic of one of these I had to have one. She is my all time fav and we've already talked about getting another one.


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 22, 2005)

She's Ok i guess,   MY  baby is purdier though :} :}


----------



## xgrafcorex (Nov 22, 2005)

*cool.*

nice.  mine is just about that same size and molted on the 15th.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 22, 2005)

WOW im sooo jelous mann ....congrats on the molt...hopfully mine will reach that size soon enough !! Great photo !!


----------



## Nick_schembri (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats, very very nice :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 22, 2005)

wow   very nice, what do you keep her in? 

yet another T i want.....lets see that makes hmm 56...no...58...on my wishlist...hehe


----------



## solaceofwinter (Nov 22, 2005)

man i cannot wait till mine gets that big! awsome spiders


----------



## Keith Richard (Nov 22, 2005)

PinkLady said:
			
		

> Well everyone I would like to introduce my baby "Swoosh." Isn't she beautiful!!!!!!!:clap: :drool:


Absolutely stunning. Unfortunately, I just don't have the 'nads to own one of these beauts!!


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 22, 2005)

Wolfy72 said:
			
		

> She's Ok i guess,   MY  baby is purdier though :} :}


and which one might that be hmmmm? you have a couple.


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 22, 2005)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> wow   very nice, what do you keep her in?
> 
> yet another T i want.....lets see that makes hmm 56...no...58...on my wishlist...hehe


Ty....right now she's in a critter keeper that is set up long ways for hight but thursday I'm buying her an octagon tank and going to get Wolfy to re-house her for me. Not something I want to attempt...lol


----------



## cloud711 (Nov 22, 2005)

thats one of the t's on my wishlist. man im so jealous. :drool:


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 22, 2005)

PinkLady said:
			
		

> Ty....right now she's in a critter keeper that is set up long ways for hight but thursday I'm buying her an octagon tank and going to get Wolfy to re-house her for me. Not something I want to attempt...lol


I'm thinkin someone need to start taking care of her OWN really fast and aggressive Aboreal T's....  hehehe


----------



## matty J (Nov 22, 2005)

Thats a beautiful spider!!!!!!!:}


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 22, 2005)

P. irminia is always an amazing spider. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 22, 2005)

Wolfy72 said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin someone need to start taking care of her OWN really fast and aggressive Aboreal T's....  hehehe


Ok you got it....I'll give it a go thursday night...but there's one condition...don't you dare leave my side because I may faint....lol


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 22, 2005)

Crimsonpanther said:
			
		

> WOW im sooo jelous mann ....congrats on the molt...hopfully mine will reach that size soon enough !! Great photo !!


She is awesome isn't she....wait till you see her...you'll drool...hehehe


----------



## solaceofwinter (Nov 22, 2005)

i know these guys are fast and all but whats the big deal with keeping one? am i in for something when it gets bigger? lol.


----------



## subminimal (Nov 22, 2005)

PinkLady said:
			
		

> Well everyone I would like to introduce my baby "Swoosh." Isn't she beautiful!!!!!!!:clap: :drool:


Wow.... That's awesome!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 23, 2005)

beautiful T....i just got a 3" female last week....i think she's about to molt also....


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 25, 2005)

*P.Irminia*

Here's my baby girl "Swoosh." This pic was taken as she was being moved into her new home. She's now in a beautiful octagon tank and it looks great. Once I have pics of her new home I'll post them. Isn't she just wow!!! :drool: :clap:


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 25, 2005)

hi 
nice one ,but how long is her body? is it really that all Ps.irminia can not have a legspan more than 14cm??mine is only +-9.5cm,and seems already adult (her last molt is nearly one year)


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 25, 2005)

yeah P irminia is a great species


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 25, 2005)

Very nice 
VERY VERY NICE !!! 
I cannot wait untill mine reaches that size , But for now im gonna :drool: drool @ yours :clap:


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 25, 2005)

joe8421 said:
			
		

> hi
> nice one ,but how long is her body? is it really that all Ps.irminia can not have a legspan more than 14cm??mine is only +-9.5cm,and seems already adult (her last molt is nearly one year)


She has a leg span of approx. 3 and a half to 4"s right now and this was I think her 3rd molt.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Nov 25, 2005)

can you get a bigger pic of the enclosure. how is transportation easy going or tricky?


----------



## cloud711 (Nov 26, 2005)

what a beautiful p irminia you got there.:drool:


----------



## baboons24 (Nov 26, 2005)

nice t i just got a 4 1/2 female last month from a show awsome t huh


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 26, 2005)

PinkLady said:
			
		

> She has a leg span of approx. 3 and a half to 4"s right now and this was I think her 3rd molt.


so it's nearly the same size as mine?? haha:razz: :razz: 
but i don't quite understand "her 3rd molt"??mine reach this size wiithin about 2 years!!! i don't know ,cuz when i bought her ,she's already 3rd or 4th instar ,and after that ,she molt still 5 times!!


----------



## solaceofwinter (Nov 26, 2005)

what exactly is the temperment of these ones as adults/sub adults. my sling has reared once other than that it just hides. just wondering what im in for when it gets bigger.


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 26, 2005)

joe8421 said:
			
		

> so it's nearly the same size as mine?? haha:razz: :razz:
> but i don't quite understand "her 3rd molt"??mine reach this size wiithin about 2 years!!! i don't know ,cuz when i bought her ,she's already 3rd or 4th instar ,and after that ,she molt still 5 times!!


Wolfy keeps track of her molts....my job is to just enjoy her and feed her when I get some gutts to do it...lol


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 26, 2005)

solaceofwinter said:
			
		

> what exactly is the temperment of these ones as adults/sub adults. my sling has reared once other than that it just hides. just wondering what im in for when it gets bigger.


They're extremely fast, skittish and not happy campers. She loves to go into strike pose often. These sp. are tons of fun and great to watch.


----------



## Gesticulator (Nov 26, 2005)

PinkLady said:
			
		

> Here's my baby girl "Swoosh." This pic was taken as she was being moved into her new home. She's now in a beautiful octagon tank and it looks great. Once I have pics of her new home I'll post them. Isn't she just wow!!! :drool: :clap:


she is beautiful! And what a clear shot...not so easy with the P irmina,huh? If I move the tank at all, mine scurries off. How did the "transfer" go?



			
				solaceofwinter said:
			
		

> what exactly is the temperment of these ones as adults/sub adults. my sling has reared once other than that it just hides. just wondering what im in for when it gets bigger


I'd have to say, much of the same is to be expected. IME, she would rather hide than defend. The sheer speed is the outstanding quality to be "warned" of.


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 26, 2005)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> she is beautiful! And what a clear shot...not so easy with the P irmina,huh? If I move the tank at all, mine scurries off. How did the "transfer" go?
> 
> 
> I'd have to say, much of the same is to be expected. IME, she would rather hide than defend. The sheer speed is the outstanding quality to be "warned" of.


The transfer of her into her new home was interesting to say the least. Mind you I didn't do it but with me just watching it was nerve racking...lol


----------

